# New



## Der (Jan 18, 2021)

I need to talk about divorce because im in the middle of an unwanted divorce. My english is not that good so please forgive my grammar


----------



## Der (Jan 18, 2021)

We have been together for 24 years and married for 21 years. 10 years i have been a victim in my marriage because my husband is very jelous. He even jelous about his sisters husband when we talk. When we get back home we have an argument. When he sees one of my ex boyfriend he immediately ask me if i tell him everything about the relationship between my ex boyfriend and me. He asks me these kind of questions and tell me that there is missing pieces that there is more i have to tell him. He doesnt trust me for years. We gone to a marriage counselling. He changed a bit. Then 5 years before i wanted a divorce our kids age was 12 and 10 at that time they are devstated. Then we got back together again. Now 4 months ago he said to me i was not respecting himhe said i go out with my friends. Go out with my friend and with his boyfriend to a bar that he doesnt accept that a married women do such things. He even doesnt accept that one of my divorced friend is talking a married women. He find out from my whatsapp messages and my thoughts about him when i was angry to him. He said he doesnt love me anymore and he doesnt believe in our marriage. I m emotionally wreced after all those years i have been very patient and always try not to remember his bad behaviour and loyal to him. My family is very sad about it. I do not know what to do


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

honestly he sounds VERY controlling and insecure.
NOBODY can make someone else happy all the time -- it has to come from inside HIM to make himself happy, and it just seems he doesn't have that in him. He then takes out his unhappiness on you.
In all fairness, HE is divorcing you -- and it doesn't sound like there is much to salvage for you. You deal with his jealousy where you can't go out or be out of his site, he doesn't believe you, he doesn't trust you.
What exactly are YOU getting out of the marriage?
Since the divorce is happening, work on yourself (sleep, eat, exercise and try to figure out why you stayed so long with someone who treated you like this --- work on your self-esteem).


----------



## Der (Jan 18, 2021)

T


jlg07 said:


> honestly he sounds VERY controlling and insecure.
> NOBODY can make someone else happy all the time -- it has to come from inside HIM to make himself happy, and it just seems he doesn't have that in him. He then takes out his unhappiness on you.
> In all fairness, HE is divorcing you -- and it doesn't sound like there is much to salvage for you. You deal with his jealousy where you can't go out or be out of his site, he doesn't believe you, he doesn't trust you.
> What exactly are YOU getting out of the marriage?
> Since the divorce is happening, work on yourself (sleep, eat, exercise and try to figure out why you stayed so long with someone who treated you like this --- work on your self-esteem).


hank you so much. I stayed in this marriage so long because i was 21 years old when i got married and he is the only and the first one i have had sexually intimate.


----------

